# Flamingo for tarpon a couple of weeks ago



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm jealous! Thanks for the report. Looks like a good time for sure.


----------



## Czech_Mate (Jan 4, 2019)

Bucket list trip for sure.


----------



## Backcountryangler (Mar 30, 2021)

Make sure you get your ENP boaters certificate. It's a short online course and test. I got stopped by the Rangers and they are enforcing this new rule. Another new rule is you must wear shutoff lanyard on boats under 26 while motoring. Stay safe and tight lines.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Do they charge anything to spend the night on those chickies


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

flynut said:


> Do they charge anything to spend the night on those chickies


yeah like $24 or something


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great report... and there’s still nothing like the ‘glades...


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Where's the mosquitoes very bad at night


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

flynut said:


> Where's the mosquitoes very bad at night


nope, not at all this time


----------

